# FS: 6 Large Denisonii (Red Line Torpedo Barbs) - Sold!



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*
SOLD!

$90 for all 6 Large Denisonii aka Red Line Torpedo Barbs.

*

So I've decided to give discus a shot! :lol:

I'm letting go everything in the 90gal except for the cardinals, bnp, kuhli loaches, and SAE's. You can see some of the fish here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/pictures-my-90-46-bow-n-20-long-13973/










6 Torpedo Barbs (3"-4") - 3 jumbo ones (4") and 3 large ones (3"-3.5''). 1 of the 3" ones has a cloudy eye n is not as pluffy as the other 5. NOW $90 !!!

2 Congo Tetras (3'') - Jumbo Size Males (long fins) $15
4 Yellow Meekis (2'') - Great in a community tank, get along fine with the others. $15
1 Balloon Severum (2.5'') - Long beautiful fins. My Favourite fish in the tank. Lot of characteristics! He does spins during feeding time to drive the others away... never harm the others tho! Very interesting fish! $8 
3 Kribs (1x2.5"F, 2x1") - $5

Sold:

Everything except for Torpedo Barbs

*No Low Ball Offers Please!
.
.
.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

:bigsmile: Welcome to the club John


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have tons to learn from u guys! Haaha!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices + Pictures are up.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

:'( I've been waiting 3 weeks for someone to take my Indo Tiger... Otherwise I'd snatch up some of those fish for sure! Just gotta keep waiting I guess....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Emperor tetras are now gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Torpedo Barbs are pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the remaining 10 fish for $30 !!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the discus club. You will do great with discus, my theory is if you can keep shrimp(other than cherry that are bullet proof) alive, then Discus will be easy, just more water changes


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I hope they will do well under my care...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer changed his mind. Torpedo Barbs are available again...

The rest are on hold....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Price Reduced...

$90 for all 6 Large Torpedo Barbs.*


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to trade for Cardinals, or 2"+ Discus.

PM me if you have some.....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything gone except 6 Jumbo size Denisoniis...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Found enough Discus to fill the tank...

Back to FS only! 
.
.
.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll give you 40 Cardinals for the dennisonis.....are you going to the VAHS auction on Wednesday? Could meet you there.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish are spoken for... Pending for delivery tonit. 
.
.
.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All fish r gone! 

Thx for all the interest!


.


----------

